# [LTE FIX] APN EDIT



## LuckyDuck69 (Jun 24, 2011)

This was discovered by a member on XDA. I am not to receive credit for it.

It seems that some devices are using an APN of "epc.tmobile.com". If your phone has this setting try changing it by following these simple steps. It may help you.

1. go to Settings / Connections / More Networks / Mobile Networks / Access Point Names 
2. tap on your current Access Point Name if it reads "epc.tmobile.com"
3. in the following menu select APN and change the value to "fast.t-mobile.com"
4. press the hard menu button and select Save 

Here's a quick run-down..

Name: T-Mobile US
APN: fast.t-mobile.com
MMSC: http:// mms. msg. eng.t-mobile. com/ mms/ wapenc (no spaces. rootzwiki tries to shorten as a link so i added spaces.)
MMS Proxy: Not set
MMS port: Not set
MCC: 310
MNC: 260
Auth: Not set
APN type: default,mms,supl
APN protocol: IPv4/IPv6
APN roaming protocol: IPv4/IPv6


----------



## mike216 (Aug 5, 2011)

So we just enter all this out the fast.t-mo... Part? Never messed with APN but that rom looks so good it might be worth it 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using RootzWiki


----------

